# Southwest Raft and Jeep Upcoming Sale



## Southwest Raft and Jeep (Jan 13, 2015)

Join us for the best deals of the season on April 29th and 30th! We carry Hyside and Rocky Mountain Rafts and are Durango's EXCLUSIVE dealer for Downriver Frames. Raft accessories are 15% off to include coolers when purchasing a raft and frame package.

The sale is storewide and includes discounts on PFD's (life jackets for you flat landers), dry tops and bottoms, oars and blades, stitched goods, and about anything else you need to get out on the water for day and multi day trips! 

Our new Stand Up Paddle boards from Red Paddle, SOL, and Glide will be arriving a few days beforehand as well.

Please keep in mind two things:
The early bird gets the worm &
Cash Talks

Do you have a raft that you would like to sell? Call us at 970-259-8313 and let's talk options.


----------

